# Need advice on oil change Toro 826 OE



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Any recommendations on best way to do the oil change on these models that have the oil tube over the side wheel? 

Also, I understand that you should grip the tube with a vise grips. Anyone know offhand what size wrench is used to loosen the bolt?

Apologies for my ignorance. No background in engine maintenance.


----------



## KansasJack (Dec 7, 2011)

Not sure of the bolt size off the top of my head, but if you check out Youtube there are several good videos that walk you through the oil change process on that type of setup.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Get an empty plastic oil bottle from your last oil change. Turn it sideways so the wide surface is parallel to the wheel. Then cut and remove the narrow side panel. Decide what works best for you - same routine but removing the bottom of the oil bottle is another option. Now you have a narrow funnel. Cost? Merry Christmas.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

use vise grips to hold stem if it doesnt have any flats on stem, mine doesnt, cant remember oil plug size, i removed wheel and use a 2x4 under frame and this tilt engine so as to get all the oil to flow out. put a old oil bottle/jug with funnel under stem to catch oil, 
my next oil change i plan to add hose over stem and once plug is removed slide hose down to better direct oil


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

CO Snow said:


> Get an empty plastic oil bottle from your last oil change. Turn it sideways so the wide surface is parallel to the wheel. Then cut and remove the narrow side panel. Now you have a narrow funnel. Cost? Merry Christmas.



Thank you man, that's a great idea.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

I use this for all of my OPE oil changes.
Models | LiquiVac
No Muss, no Fuss!


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

With the side discharge tubes, I usually tip the machine the opposite way a few inches and support the wheel with a block while loosening the endcap. Then slip a piece of plastic tubing on the end of the discharge tube and put the machine back to level so that the oil can drain through the tubing into a nice empty bottle/jug. Also, do tip the machine towards the side where the discharge tube is located to get all of the oil out.

As far as wrench size goes . . . if you don't get the right one at first, choose the next one in sequence.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

if you 826 is like my 928 the wrench sizes are 13mm for the flats and 10mm for the plug, 

i too find using the vac way easier and cleaner,


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

For oil changes I always use and adjustable wrench......


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

always a handy tool,yet one that can round off nuts and bolts very fastly, esp.on soft cheap china steel


----------



## KansasJack (Dec 7, 2011)

vinnycom said:


> i removed wheel and use a 2x4 under frame and this tilt engine so as to get all the oil to flow out.


Good advice! My drain tube is behind the right wheel. I changed my oil yesterday and found that removing the wheel was easy and made a big difference in getting it changed without a mess.


----------

